# Teaching masturbation in schools



## The Illusion (Aug 3, 2009)

Along with sex ed here in South Dakota, it is being voted on to whether or not to teach masturbation in the school system as a part of the planned parenthood seminar for safe sex seminars that they hold.  

Please link this source. Thanks!

I guess it would depend on what grade they are going to teach it in.  Sometimes, we just have to let children be children without getting into the sexual part of life yet.  If they are freshman in highschool, I say go for it so long as its not going overboard teaching the children that they should run out right away after class and get the parents to buy dildos and such for them.  I think education on masturbation is a good thing, but I really dont think its going to have an impact on the kids that just wanna have sex.  By the time they teach it in schools, the children probably already know what masturbation is and have experimented with it already.

What do you think?

Jamie


----------



## Dreamy (Aug 3, 2009)

Do teens really need to be taught how to masturbate? Are there not just somethings that just come naturally? And who does this teaching? And who decides the curriculum. I simply wish government sponsored schools could get these teens to read and write and fill out college and employment applications,work hard and invest their incomes. You know the things we know so many are unable to do.


----------



## The Illusion (Aug 3, 2009)

Id agree with you Dreamy.  I guess I dont see a need for teaching masturbation in schools, or sex ed for that matter because that is part of the parents job.  I dont see a problem with them teaching masturbation in schools, but like I said...I dont think they would be teaching them anything they probably didnt already know.  I sound contradictory...but I dont think it would be a huge problem if they did.. I just dont support it.

Jamie


----------



## chanel (Aug 3, 2009)

I let my boys learn it on the street.

That is the most ridiculous thing I've heard in a long time.  Should it start in Kindergarten?



> Chuck Berry
> 
> When I was little boy in grammar school,
> Always went by the very best rule,
> ...


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 3, 2009)

Are kids really that stupid?  I figured it out all by myself.


----------



## The Illusion (Aug 3, 2009)

When I first heard about it, I was taken aback.  I seriously think it would be a waste of money for the school system to impliment that into their curriculum.  I dont think it would cause any problems as far as underage sex goes...but really.. would they be teaching those kids stuff they dont already know?  Plus.. its the parents job to do that..not the school system.  I dont agree with sex ed either..thats the parents job.  They are taking away from the parenting responsibilities.

Jamie


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2009)

It always makes the school look impressive when they teach kids what they already know. Bet the test scores come out perfect.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 3, 2009)

That pretty much sums it up.  A bunch of jerk offs teaching kids how to jerk off...  What's the world coming to?  Seems like to me the schools would be better off teaching people how to read, write and the ability to add and subtract before they took anything else up on their plate but when you are not able to accomplish even the most elementary requirements of being a teacher you begin to toss in those liberal "feel good" lessons that they are so well-known for.  Teaching kids masturbation is like teaching a duck how to swim.  Trust me, they know how.  They don't however, know who the first President was.  Shouldn't we start there first?


----------



## Dreamy (Aug 3, 2009)

The Illusion said:


> Id agree with you Dreamy.  I guess I dont see a need for teaching masturbation in schools, or sex ed for that matter because that is part of the parents job.  I dont see a problem with them teaching masturbation in schools, but like I said...I dont think they would be teaching them anything they probably didnt already know.  I sound contradictory...but I dont think it would be a huge problem if they did.. I just dont support it.
> 
> Jamie



I understand Jamie.

I suppose if schools had nothing better to do and were excelling on all other points but.....


And various forms of "sexuality enlightenment" should not fall to the schools or the tax payers funding those government sponsored institutions.

And if anyone who truly believes masturbation is going to actually stop a teen from taking a shot at a sexual "hook up" I would tend to think they are rather naive. Much like all of sexual human creatures,teens want the whole deal.

Does anyone need to teach a baby to suckle? Nope. Some things are just a natural occurrence.


----------



## chanel (Aug 3, 2009)

Ha ha.  And they could have the kids demonstrate the techniques they learned from their teachers at Back to School Night.  That would be wholesome family fun, eh?


----------



## Dreamy (Aug 3, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> It always makes the school look impressive when they teach kids what they already know. Bet the test scores come out perfect.




It also adds another "professional jerk off" to the government payroll. Just what we need.

I mean what credentials would need to be on the table for this teaching assignment?


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2009)

Dates are much cheaper if I only have to pay for my own orgasm.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 3, 2009)

i personally think it is ridiculous to have this taught.


----------



## hjmick (Aug 3, 2009)

Does this mean I've been doing it wrong for over 30 years?


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2009)

If the teacher is hot go back for a refresher course and be sure. They're bound to have come up with a new few gadgets too.


----------



## chanel (Aug 3, 2009)

Check here:

Sex & Masturbation - Planned Parenthood


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2009)

going to that site will make you blind


----------



## chanel (Aug 3, 2009)

And most likely grow hair on your palms.  

I don't like the pic of two girls kissing.  Too erotic for young'ins in my opinion.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 3, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> going to that site will make you blind



How's yer new dog working out for you, ducky?  Is it almost like having your sight back?


----------



## Immanuel (Aug 3, 2009)

What I want to know is why are they allowing Planned Parenthood to conduct any seminars?  Don't they have teachers that are qualifed to teach basic human biology?

Immie


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2009)

Eve said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > going to that site will make you blind
> ...



" I did NOT have sex with that dog ! "


----------



## BrokenAngel (Aug 3, 2009)

The Illusion said:


> Along with sex ed here in South Dakota, it is being voted on to whether or not to teach masturbation in the school system as a part of the planned parenthood seminar for safe sex seminars that they hold.
> 
> I guess it would depend on what grade they are going to teach it in.  Sometimes, we just have to let children be children without getting into the sexual part of life yet.  If they are freshman in highschool, I say go for it so long as its not going overboard teaching the children that they should run out right away after class and get the parents to buy dildos and such for them.  I think education on masturbation is a good thing, but I really dont think its going to have an impact on the kids that just wanna have sex.  By the time they teach it in schools, the children probably already know what masturbation is and have experimented with it already.
> 
> ...



I think that masterbation is NOT something for school to bother teaching children.  I think if you are a girl your mother should have a sit down with you, if you are a boy, your father.  Right around the age of puberty, and in that talk you get sex briefed, you talk a little about masterbation, you also talk about the moral values you want your children to be learning.

I don't know about the rest of you but I got my first sex-ed seminar when I was in 4th grade.  Girls in one room, boys in the other, and the girls went home with baggies full of pads that most of us attacked the boys with or stuck to their backpacks when they weren't looking.  The boys had condoms they left with, talking about bananas and blowing the condoms up then chasing us around the school yard.

A friend of mine witnessed a girl being rapped a couple months after, a girl from our grade but not our class, by three of the condom balloon attacking curious.  You give a child the basics and then tell them no, they might just go figure it out themselves.  Parents need to step it up a notch and take an active part in the lives of their children.  Be honest with yourself; do you listen to your child, do you know your child, is your child the same kid his friends parents say he/she is, what types of children does your kid hang out with, what kind of trouble have they gotten into at school?  Ask these questions and evaluate how you are doing, then  possibly reapproach, but get into the life of your child and for the love of all that is good, help to guide them before they learn it else where.


----------



## Dreamy (Aug 3, 2009)

I see a true capitalist opportunity for privatization for this need. 

_*"Your child is failing at masturbation and you are at your wits end?" Well then visit our website at 

www.teachtheobviousandlwewillaughallthewaytothebank.com
*_


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2009)

Dreamy said:


> I see a true capitalist opportunity for privatization for this need.
> 
> _*"Your child is failing at masturbation and you are at your wits end?" Well then visit our website at
> 
> ...



By all means--charge parents to do things that they are too afriad or lazy to do for themselves.


----------



## Dreamy (Aug 3, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> > I see a true capitalist opportunity for privatization for this need.
> ...



Filling a need sir and someone thinks there is a need apparently to teach this life lesson. I will take the money rather than see the government take more of mine to teach this no brainer lesson.

Your comments made me laugh. Who taught their own children to masturbate or were taught by their own parents?

Not I folks on either score! lol Um some things should not be shared with parents.


----------



## chanel (Aug 3, 2009)

And make them help with the homework." Ok Johnny, let's see you practice those circle jerks"

I just learned that term on USMB last week. Maybe I should sue my school.for giving me such an incomplete education.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2009)

Dreamy said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamy said:
> ...



First you convince parents it NEEDS to be taught-----THEN you start charging them for lessons.  Capiche ?


----------



## hjmick (Aug 3, 2009)

chanel said:


> And make them help with the homework." Ok Johnny, let's see you practice those circle jerks"
> 
> I just learned that term on USMB last week. Maybe I should sue my school.for giving me such an incomplete education.



You just learned the term "circle jerk" last week? Here? Wait... How old are you? I only ask because I am suddenly feeling pretty old...


----------



## Dreamy (Aug 3, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Hey we have an entrepreneur in the house. You want in on the ground level dilloduck?


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2009)

Dreamy said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamy said:
> ...



just carve out a small niche for me somewhere----I'm a busy guy !


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 3, 2009)

hjmick said:


> Does this mean I've been doing it wrong for over 30 years?



I don't know, but I refuse to watch and critique your performance.


----------



## vincubus (Aug 3, 2009)

hm


----------



## The Illusion (Aug 3, 2009)

I guess if my children approach me with it.. I like to keep lines of communication open and I will discuss it with them.. but I will leave it up to my husband to teach my boy if he wants to be taught.  If my girl is inquiring about it..then again, I will leave lines of communication open.  That is first and foremost in my mind.. lines of communication.  If my son or daughter comes home and says, "mom..I had sex and now....etc"  I wont sit there and chastise her about it.  Id rather ask her what she thought about it and if she thought it was the best choice at the time.  Hopefully, my children will have the ability to make those decisions based on good faith in the future...good thing they are only 3 months and 4 years right now lol

Jamie


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2009)

I think if you just don't point, laugh or shame them for what they figure out themselves , you'll be ok.
Masturbation gets a pretty bad rap considering how many people who enage in it .


----------



## chanel (Aug 3, 2009)

hjmick said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > And make them help with the homework." Ok Johnny, let's see you practice those circle jerks"
> ...



I'm pretty old hjmick.  Three brothers, two sons, and a husband and I never heard the term. The only masturbation conversations centered around hairy palms.  And I was pleasantily surprised that all of those males had hair free handshakes.  

But I am most grateful to my USMB friends for enlightening me with this topic.  Perhaps I can discuss it with my children at the dinner table tonight.  Or not.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 3, 2009)

chanel said:


> I'm pretty old hjmick.  Three brothers, two sons, and a husband and I never heard the term. The only masturbation conversations centered around hairy palms.  And I was pleasantily surprised that all of those males had hair free handshakes.
> 
> *But I am most grateful to my USMB friends for enlightening me with this topic.*  Perhaps I can discuss it with my children at the dinner table tonight.  Or not.



You ain't seen nothing yet.


----------



## chanel (Aug 3, 2009)

Ha ha.  Still waiting for the definition of an Italian Chandelier.  That's a new one too!


----------



## hjmick (Aug 3, 2009)

chanel said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > chanel said:
> ...



Whew! Okay, not feeling so old now. 

I suppose that sort of knowledge is dependent on the circles _(no pun intended, but I suppose it is still a pun...)_ in which a person runs... or masturbates... As the case may be.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2009)

The Italian Chandelier Position


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 3, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> The Italian Chandelier Position



Silly me.  I thought it meant hanging from an Italian Chandelier.  

And that just proves why this place is great.  You can learn something new every day.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2009)

Eve said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > The Italian Chandelier Position
> ...



practice makes perfect !


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 3, 2009)

chanel said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > chanel said:
> ...



Are you in need of further information?

Masturbation Names

pounding the pud
flogging the dolphin
spanking the monkey
beating the meat
choking the chicken

anyone else care to pick up where I left off?


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2009)

kwc57 said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



not including any female pet names ??


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 3, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> not including any female pet names ??



Do women have that many euphemisms for that particular activity?


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2009)

Eve said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > not including any female pet names ??
> ...



We'll see how many will admit to it.


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 3, 2009)

Kindly explain how sitting around with a bunch of kids "teaching" them to stroke themselves to orgasm isn't child sexual abuse.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 3, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Kindly explain how sitting around with a bunch of kids "teaching" them to stroke themselves to orgasm isn't child sexual abuse.



Hypothetically speaking, isn't it better to teach them to pleasure themselves than to have sex with another person and face whatever repercussions/consequences that may have in store?


----------



## Dreamy (Aug 3, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Kindly explain how sitting around with a bunch of kids "teaching" them to stroke themselves to orgasm isn't child sexual abuse.



Public school in itself is a form of neglect. Might as well add in the abuse.

Just another piece off overstepping government into our lives. Even those matters that should be private.

Masturbation need not be a classroom discussion.

Nike teaches us all we need to know about self pleasure.


----------



## Dreamy (Aug 3, 2009)

Eve said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Kindly explain how sitting around with a bunch of kids "teaching" them to stroke themselves to orgasm isn't child sexual abuse.
> ...



What needs to be taught? Seriously. I mean do we really need a classroom and a teacher on the public payroll for this? I mean is the act of masturbation dying out and no one told me?


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 3, 2009)

Dreamy said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> > *Hypothetically speaking*, isn't it better to teach them to pleasure themselves than to have sex with another person and face whatever repercussions/consequences that may have in store?
> ...



You did notice the "hypothetically speaking" part, right?


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 3, 2009)

Eve said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Kindly explain how sitting around with a bunch of kids "teaching" them to stroke themselves to orgasm isn't child sexual abuse.
> ...



That's the definition of child sexual abuse, dear. It's the catch phrases pedophiles use. "We're just teaching the kids about love."

"They enjoy it."

"It keeps them off the street...and we CARE about them."


----------



## Immanuel (Aug 3, 2009)

I still want to know why we are letting Planned Parenthood teach basic human biology.  And for that matter, why are we giving Planned Parenthood free advertising time?  You know that while they are in there indoctrinating our children on pleasing themselves, they will be in there promoting their abortion services as well as other services.

Immie


----------



## manifold (Aug 3, 2009)

In related news:

They are also considering adding provisions to teach students how to breath, roll a joint, play quarters and get a chick's bra undone with only one hand.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 3, 2009)

how many of you had to have a complete adult stranger teach you how to masturbate?

i'd bet none.


----------



## Liability (Aug 3, 2009)

"Dildos and vibrators" is the advanced course.*  I wonder if there's any chance for college level credits?



____________________
*
It was going to be for female students only, but the gay student government threatened a lawsuit, so now it's open to all students.


----------



## manifold (Aug 3, 2009)

Liability said:


> "Dildos and vibrators" is the advanced course.  I wonder if there's any chance for college level credits?



Only if you minor in benoit balls.


----------



## Liability (Aug 3, 2009)

manifold said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > "Dildos and vibrators" is the advanced course.  I wonder if there's any chance for college level credits?
> ...


----------



## BrokenAngel (Aug 3, 2009)

Care4all said:


> how many of you had to have a complete adult stranger teach you how to masturbate?
> 
> i'd bet none.



You are exactly on point in my opinion Care.  This is a subject for a parent to talk to their child about.  We aren't a society of "don't talk about it, look away" right now.  Sex is something that we are all surrounded by every day of our lives at this point so a parent shouldn't feel bashful about bringing this topic up with their child when that child is showing signs of curiosity.  The thing is that every child is different.  Some will reach curiosity at an early age and some are late bloomers and won't care until later in life.  This is not something you tackle with a slap dash, give it to them all at once approach.  You need to know the child, talk ONLY about what they are comfortable with, and give the child a basis to judge the rest of their sexual lives on.  I don't know about the rest of you but this thread makes me feel even more vindicated about my choice to home school my kids and not mainstream them until they are in high school, until their father and I have had these talks with them.

And no I don't mean isolate them from life, before anyone flames me for that choice.  They will be enrolled in sports and groups that they each have a personal interest in.  I just don't want the school system deciding when my child is ready to deal with sex.  I want my children to decide that and other things for themselves, I want them deciding who they are going to be first.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 3, 2009)

The Illusion said:


> Along with sex ed here in South Dakota, it is being voted on to whether or not to teach masturbation in the school system as a part of the planned parenthood seminar for safe sex seminars that they hold.
> 
> Please link this source. Thanks!
> 
> ...



It would be a waste of taxes, children begin "masturbating" from infancy and since they already know it by Junior High it would be like teaching a chicken how to cluck.


----------



## Liability (Aug 3, 2009)

Learning it on your own = a first hand experience.  It's just masturbation.

Learning it from some "freindly" adult "teacher" = second hand experience.  That's pedophilia.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 3, 2009)

Care4all said:


> how many of you had to have a complete adult stranger teach you how to masturbate?
> 
> i'd bet none.



I haven't seen the link although I haven't read the entire thread, I must admit.  There was a Doctor on Oprah teaching it a couple of weeks ago and it wasn't anything terribly embarrassing but I just don't know whether they are really teaching it in schools.

They would have to have parental permission anyway.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 3, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > how many of you had to have a complete adult stranger teach you how to masturbate?
> ...



That's the crux of the problem with these claims, like the "teaching homosexual sexual practices" one, until there is solid proof, it's usually just mindless fear.


----------



## jillian (Aug 3, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> I haven't seen the link



that's because she didn't provide one.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 3, 2009)

jillian said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't seen the link
> ...



But people continue to quote the opening post as if it were gospel anyway, huh..


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 3, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Even with the links, a lot of them are still mindless fear.


----------



## Valerie (Aug 3, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




I looked for a link on this earlier when it was first posted and I found nothing so I decided to dismiss it.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 3, 2009)

Valerie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



She didn't seem to ready to backup her claims.


----------



## Valerie (Aug 3, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...





The OP is just another master-bait-er, I guess!


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 3, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Notice mine was smartassery ...


----------



## Bootneck (Aug 3, 2009)

The trouble is, when it comes to sex education, parents can often get it wrong.

_A 12 year boy says to his dad, "Dad can I get a plasma screen with Sky Sports telly in my bedroom for my birthday?" The dad says it's very expensive, but he'll see. 
On his birthday the boy runs home from school and up to his room, and there on the wall is the big plasma screen with Sky plumbed in, so he settles down to watch his new telly.
Later on he comes down to the living room, where his mum and dad are sitting, and he asks his dad, "Dad what's lovejuice?" Well his mum has a hairy fit, bursts into tears and runs into the kitchen. His dad keeps his cool and says, sit down son, I'd better explain about the facts of life. So he explains about sex, females bodies, masturbation, and all sorts of sexual information. Listening to all this sexual stuff the wee boys jaw just about hits the deck, the dad seeing this then says, "son just what programme were you watching up in your room?"  "Tennis" said the boy._


----------



## manifold (Aug 3, 2009)

Chapter 4: The Stranger

Urban Dictionary: the stranger


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 3, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Yes.


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 3, 2009)

Interesting:

"Sen. Jim Forrester, R-Gaston, said he doesn't understand why some legislators want to tinker with the status quo. *He noted that teen pregnancies in North Carolina have declined in the past 10 years, when most schools have been teaching that all school-age children are expected to remain abstinent until marriage.*
"So apparently they're doing a good job with the abstinence program right now," Forrester said."
The Debate Over Sex Ed.: Fight is on in legislature over what class includes


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 3, 2009)

Bootneck said:


> The trouble is, when it comes to sex education, parents can often get it wrong.
> 
> _A 12 year boy says to his dad, "Dad can I get a plasma screen with Sky Sports telly in my bedroom for my birthday?" The dad says it's very expensive, but he'll see.
> On his birthday the boy runs home from school and up to his room, and there on the wall is the big plasma screen with Sky plumbed in, so he settles down to watch his new telly.
> Later on he comes down to the living room, where his mum and dad are sitting, and he asks his dad, "Dad what's lovejuice?" Well his mum has a hairy fit, bursts into tears and runs into the kitchen. His dad keeps his cool and says, sit down son, I'd better explain about the facts of life. So he explains about sex, females bodies, masturbation, and all sorts of sexual information. Listening to all this sexual stuff the wee boys jaw just about hits the deck, the dad seeing this then says, "son just what programme were you watching up in your room?"  "Tennis" said the boy._


----------



## Valerie (Aug 3, 2009)

manifold said:


> Chapter 4: The Stranger
> 
> Urban Dictionary: the stranger





  Aaaah, so YOU are the Illusionist in the OP, then?  



*the stranger* 

To lay on one's arm so as to deny the passage of blood and ultimately loose feeling in the limb, followed by the act of masturbation with said limb. 





> "It's what people know about themselves inside that makes 'em afraid." - The Stranger


----------



## BrokenAngel (Aug 3, 2009)

Bootneck said:


> The trouble is, when it comes to sex education, parents can often get it wrong.



The point is though that if a child's parents can get it wrong what makes you think that a general approach for all students is the right one then?  Its not like the teacher is going to talk to the children based off of each of their personalities.  It is going to be a basic "This is how you properly whack off" seminar and then a "go gettem boys!" send off and thats that.

I think every parent should take the time with their kid and every kid should be embarassed into realizing their parents are there to help them answer the hard stuff or at least help them find their way to the answers.


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 3, 2009)

Here's another interesting bit...apparently unintended pregnancies have increased in Nigeria since our wonderful "sex for all, here are some crappy condoms" pioneers started teaching them pre-marital sex was common, good, and consequences avoidable:

"Between 1990 and 2003, Nigeria made large improvements in young women's educational attainment, but the country experienced only modest declines in early marriage and adolescent childbearing, while the unintended birthrate rose (from 10% to 16%), according to new analysis from the New York-based Guttmacher Institute and the Women's Health and Action Research Centre in Benin City, Nigeria."

Unintended Births on the Rise Among Young Women in Nigeria

Crap, we need to teach them more about having sex! Maybe we can get those rates to go up another 10 percent in the next 13 years. Wouldn't that be GREAT?


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2009)

Valerie said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Chapter 4: The Stranger
> ...




Heck Val---I'm afraid of what I know about you on the outside !


----------



## Valerie (Aug 3, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...





  That quote is from Manifold's signature line.


Seems he knows a thing or two about "the stranger".


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2009)

Valerie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



doesn't everyone ??


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 3, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Here's another interesting bit...apparently unintended pregnancies have increased in Nigeria since our wonderful "sex for all, here are some crappy condoms" pioneers started teaching them pre-marital sex was common, good, and consequences avoidable:
> 
> "Between 1990 and 2003, Nigeria made large improvements in young women's educational attainment, but the country experienced only modest declines in early marriage and adolescent childbearing, while the unintended birthrate rose (from 10% to 16%), according to new analysis from the New York-based Guttmacher Institute and the Women's Health and Action Research Centre in Benin City, Nigeria."
> 
> ...



Nigeria ... really ... sorry but that does not equate to the US because of many factors, one being "crappy condoms", oddly you got that right. Their access to protection is not quality, and the education they are receiving on the subject seems lacking also. As I say, the one thing that kept my class from avoiding sex ... pics of diseased genitals ... once you see those, you don't want the risk, add in the real facts and the risks fall. So anti-sex ed is stupid, it's leaving them in the dark since too many parents are irresponsible twits.


----------



## Valerie (Aug 3, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...





Never heard of the term "stranger" used in that way until this thread actually.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2009)

Valerie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



Oh Sure Val


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/If0AW0FHT2A&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/If0AW0FHT2A&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## hjmick (Aug 3, 2009)

That cost this good woman her job.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2009)

hjmick said:


> That cost this good woman her job.



and us a good thread apparently


----------



## Emma (Aug 3, 2009)

Hilarious how our society is so damned hung up about sex.


----------



## random3434 (Aug 3, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > That cost this good woman her job.
> ...



The thread was closed because that's like me starting a thread saying teachers are going to have sex with all their students so they lose their viginity to someone they know. Oh, and I don't have a link to it, I read it in our local paper. 


Anyhoo, I opened it back up. Apparently links aren't needed! Carry on! All hands on deck so to speak!


----------



## Immanuel (Aug 3, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



Time for me to go back to school!  Granted, I've already lost it, but those teachers don't have to know that do they?  

Immie


----------



## random3434 (Aug 3, 2009)

Immanuel said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



LOL!

You know if you read it on the *internet* it must be TRUE!


----------



## Liability (Aug 3, 2009)

Emma said:


> Hilarious how our society is so damned hung up about sex.



It's a "hang up" to think that public schools have no real right to be teaching youngsters HOW TO on the "subject" of masturbation?

I like lots of things about sex -- including being a bit of a leacherous older guy and appreciating beauty.

But that????


----------



## Immanuel (Aug 3, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



Absolutely... I'm going back to school and I'm going to sit in front of the classroom and I'm going to volunteer first.

Wait a minute do I get to pick the teacher?

Immie


----------



## random3434 (Aug 3, 2009)

Immanuel said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...




Of course! It doesn't matter, because didn't you know all female teachers look like Michelle Pfeiffer? I don't have a link, but trust me on this!


----------



## Immanuel (Aug 3, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



Really?  You aren't just pulling my... my... um leg are you?  

Immie


----------



## keee keee (Aug 3, 2009)

Isn't this what they teach all new members of the senate and congess on their oreinatation meetings


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2009)

After all that campaigning they don't need any more lessons !


----------



## The Illusion (Aug 3, 2009)

CNN.com - Then & Now: Joycelyn Elders - Jul 18, 2005

Masturbation should be taught in Schools | Progressive U

Should schools teach children to masturbate? - Yahoo! Answers

Gale Schools - Women's History Month - Biographies - Joycelyn Elders

The "M" Word, IRCA Article


----------



## Ravi (Aug 3, 2009)

The Illusion said:


> CNN.com - Then & Now: Joycelyn Elders - Jul 18, 2005
> 
> Masturbation should be taught in Schools | Progressive U
> 
> ...


How about a link backing up your OP? I seriously doubt this issue is being voted on in your town.


----------



## The Illusion (Aug 3, 2009)

Ravi said:


> The Illusion said:
> 
> 
> > CNN.com - Then & Now: Joycelyn Elders - Jul 18, 2005
> ...



The Brookings Register Newspaper.  I dont have a link for it and you have to pay to get the news online.

They are voting on it but from what I gather, it would be a discussion-only curriculum where they give the girls information on dildos and I dont know what the boys would be taught exactly.  I dont think it would be a show and tell type thing..just a discussion of why its safer to masturbate than get an STD.  I would hope that they dont bring dildos and pocket pussies to class to show the kids and I dont think thats what it entails.  

Some parents were displeased with even a conversation about masturbation in public school so I think thats why it made the paper.  

I dont see anything wrong with them telling the children that masturbation will prevent STD's and pregnancy.  I think if they are going to do this that they should also teach them about safe sex but then again, that would be defeating the purpose of them wanting the children to masturbate over having sex even tho thats not going to stop any kid from doing so.

I apologize for the lateness in my post, I had to work...some of us cant stay on the internet all day long posting on forums.  

Jamie

Jamie


----------



## Paulie (Aug 3, 2009)

This topic is just one more reason why the social structure of this country is going to shit.

Masturbation taught to our children in school???

_REALLY_???????


----------



## Ravi (Aug 3, 2009)

The Illusion said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > The Illusion said:
> ...


How about this. Copy the article word for word by retyping it here.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2009)

What's wrong with a theoretical discussion, Ravi. Seems to me that you've made dozens of specualtive arguments


----------



## Paulie (Aug 3, 2009)

Rav, I don't want to flip through this whole thread to find your thoughts, too many pages...are you cool with masturbation taught in school?


----------



## Liability (Aug 3, 2009)

Those kids are really gonna hand it to themselves!


----------



## jillian (Aug 3, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> What's wrong with a theoretical discussion, Ravi. Seems to me that you've made dozens of specualtive arguments



Because the OP isn't a theoretical discussion... it's posed as an actual news article. And, for what it's worth, i had no problem geting on that paper's site, but found no article onthe subject at hand (no pun intended)


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2009)

jillian said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > What's wrong with a theoretical discussion, Ravi. Seems to me that you've made dozens of specualtive arguments
> ...



Holy crap---we've discussed the headlines from the onion..


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 3, 2009)

I bet some kid at the back sticks his hand up and whines:

"Awww, is there gonna be a test?"


----------



## jillian (Aug 3, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



and anyone with a half a brain knows they're satire. my objection isn't to a theoretical discussion. it's to an assertion that there was an actual news article, with no link, and then a follow up assertion that it's a pay site so the article somehow couldn't be copied...when i had no problem going on the site.

in other words, if she wanted to speak hypothetically, she should have said so. seems she misrepresented her topic -- THAT is the problem


----------



## jillian (Aug 3, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> I bet some kid at the back sticks his hand up and whines:
> 
> "Awww, is there gonna be a test?"



bet they do their homework


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2009)

jillian said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



my bad---that damn little goofer upper !


----------



## The Illusion (Aug 3, 2009)

jillian said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



I said you have to pay to get the news online...not to go on the site.....

Jamie


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 3, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



We can now rest assured the end of times is imminent.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 4, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Rav, I don't want to flip through this whole thread to find your thoughts, too many pages...are you cool with masturbation taught in school?


No, and I doubt anyone is other than a handful of nuts. Which is why I want to see proof that there is a vote scheduled on this.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 4, 2009)

The Illusion said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


Still waiting. At the very least you can go to your town's website where they will post details of upcoming ballot initiatives.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 4, 2009)

jillian said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


I also went to the site. There is no requirement to pay to read the articles. The article in question was nowhere to be found.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 4, 2009)

The Illusion said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Why are you hedging so?  You had no problem posting about the issue without referencing your source.  If you're not sure it's credible now, admit it and go on.  

No link, it never happened.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 4, 2009)

One thing I have noticed in this thread is that many of those who are whining about the no link thing, are also those who coin the phrase "if it's on the internet it must be true" ... This is a sad testament to one problem with America right now, people no longer live their lives in reality.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 4, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> One thing I have noticed in this thread is that many of those who are whining about the no link thing, are also those who coin the phrase "if it's on the internet it must be true" ... This is a sad testament to one problem with America right now, people no longer live their lives in reality.


Thanks for that bit of nonsense, KK.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 4, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> One thing I have noticed in this thread is that many of those who are whining about the no link thing, are also those who coin the phrase "if it's on the internet it must be true" ... This is a sad testament to one problem with America right now, people no longer live their lives in reality.



She not only has to provide a link for this one, it has to be credible..  This is quite a charge to just offhandedly comment about.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 4, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I have noticed in this thread is that many of those who are whining about the no link thing, are also those who coin the phrase "if it's on the internet it must be true" ... This is a sad testament to one problem with America right now, people no longer live their lives in reality.
> ...



You do realize there is no link for about 95% of real life, and only about 25% of all published materials are online now. Consider this thread an experiment, one which demonstrated that people no longer care about anything unless it's "online" ... the dumbing down of America is complete I guess. This is why our country is failing, also why people no longer think for themselves or utilize logic anymore, they just look for links.


----------



## chanel (Aug 4, 2009)

> Surgeon General Joycelyn Elders
> 
> Comments Regarding the Teaching of Masturbation in Schools
> 
> ...







> WASHINGTON, September 23, 2008 (LifeSiteNews.com) - Pro-family advocates Tuesday celebrated the news that Planned Parenthood Columbia-Willamette took down the videos on the lewd TakeCareDownThere.com web site that was first launched in July.
> 
> The video site, which Planned Parenthood marketed as "sex education," included skits of two teenage boys engaged in oral sex, girls and boys examining each other's reproductive organs, and *couples talking about participating in orgies and masturbation, among others.*  Pornographic Planned Parenthood Videos Taken Off Site after Protests



Planned Parenthood pushes the limit on sex ed.  "Comprehensive" includes masturbation as well as oral sex.  Not appropriate for kids in my opinion.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 4, 2009)

I think as opposed to teaching how to do in schools it certainly could be "destigmatized" and brought "out of the closet" as it were. Everyone does it yet we treat it as something that only sick, sex deprived perverts engage in. I don't think we've progessed very far from the "going blind" and "hairy palms" myths. Do people feel so guilty about masturbating that they must mock others that do ?


----------



## Liability (Aug 4, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> I think as opposed to teaching how to do in schools it certainly could be "destigmatized" and brought "out of the closet" as it were. Everyone does it yet we treat it as something that only sick, sex deprived perverts engage in. I don't think we've progessed very far from the "going blind" and "hairy palms" myths. Do people feel so guilty about masturbating that they must mock others that do ?



Did you get that palm brush yert?

How do you damage your sex life?  Applause!    TAI.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 4, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Ridiculous.  It can be proven whether teaching masterbation to school kids is up for a vote in South Dakota with a link.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 4, 2009)

If KK reads something on a message board she believes it, as long as it fits in with her confirmation bias.


----------



## jillian (Aug 4, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> You do realize there is no link for about 95% of real life, and only about 25% of all published materials are online now. Consider this thread an experiment, one which demonstrated that people no longer care about anything unless it's "online" ... the dumbing down of America is complete I guess. This is why our country is failing, also why people no longer think for themselves or utilize logic anymore, they just look for links.



She was the one who said it was from a newspaper article. Either there IS such an article or there isn't.

if there isn't, then she's a liar...

and all she had to say was the subject interested her rather than pretending there is some type of vote going on and we can't access the articles because you have to pay for them. (which isn't true as both ravi and i learned).


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 4, 2009)

Liability said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > I think as opposed to teaching how to do in schools it certainly could be "destigmatized" and brought "out of the closet" as it were. Everyone does it yet we treat it as something that only sick, sex deprived perverts engage in. I don't think we've progessed very far from the "going blind" and "hairy palms" myths. Do people feel so guilty about masturbating that they must mock others that do ?
> ...



My eyes have gone bad---I can't find it.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 4, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Chanel just posted links proving at the least the strong possibility. The problem you are missing, as I said, only 20% of published material can be found online. One big reason this number stays almost constant is because many media sources will not post the stories online until they milk it, even our local TV stations will not post a news story online until an average of 24 hours after the first time it airs, but everyone is so stuck online and not living real life that people actually believe the news links on here are "breaking news" when in reality, most are long since aired or published.


----------



## xotoxi (Aug 4, 2009)

I wish that *I* had been taught masturbation in school.

It's a really difficult skill to pick up...and I never felt that I _mastured_ it.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 4, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



There is a problem but I am not the one missing it.  Posters have to be able to decide whether or not to believe some anonymous claim on a message board.  If you make a statement and provide a link which gives your reasons for believing what you posted, it gives the reader a chance to at least decide whether the source is credible to them.

If you make a statement and leave it at that some people, like me in this case, will decide that you are full of shit and say so.  You can say no I'm not but so what.


----------



## Liability (Aug 4, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> I wish that *I* had been taught masturbation in school.
> 
> It's a really difficult skill to pick up...and I never felt that I _mastured_ it.



Really?  Maybe I misunderstood.  I've heard tons of people say that you are a world class jerk off.
















   j/k


----------



## chanel (Aug 4, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> I think as opposed to teaching how to do in schools it certainly could be "destigmatized" and brought "out of the closet" as it were. Everyone does it yet we treat it as something that only sick, sex deprived perverts engage in. I don't think we've progessed very far from the "going blind" and "hairy palms" myths. Do people feel so guilty about masturbating that they must mock others that do ?



True but isn't there a happy medium between "taboo" and private? We don't have to be ashamed of getting a period or taking a crap, but we also don't have to discuss it with strangers in a classroom or in our job. There's so little discretion anymore esp.amongst young people.


----------



## manifold (Aug 4, 2009)

A show of hands please.

How many here have concluded the the claim in the OP is complete and total bullshit?

*raises hand*


----------



## manifold (Aug 4, 2009)

And why was my Pelosi thread deleted yet this one is allowed to remain? 

It's not like this one is ANY more credible.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 4, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



However, almost everything posted anywhere is as reliable as it. That's another problem. People think that their favorite resources are more honest or reliable, but in reality they are not. Even main stream media has proven to be full of a lot of bull. Thus is why message boards and chats are so important to the internet, it allows for the collection of many resources to come together and discuss it, eventually a grain of truth comes out. But even then, too many people rely on the internet for *everything*, when most of it just like Wicrapedia ... any nutjob with a keyboard can post stuff as "fact", but you have to go into real life to find out if it actually is.


----------



## vincubus (Aug 4, 2009)

up until the 1850s, most of american kids were taught at home (homeschooled) and also most of america was agrarain, and so there were plenty of opportunities to discuss sex ed when farm animals would get pregnant or be seen "rutting" and because both mom and dad were often around.

the job of educating our yoiung has been taken over by the various municipalities ( i use the term "educating" loosely). now, since it is almost the absolute that two parent income is a must, there is little time for mom and dad to spend with their "git". because of neo-calvanism, we are loath to tell our kids aboiut sex between two ppl, never mind masturbation, which is often seen as even more dirty and sinful than sexual congress. i dont blame school districts for covering the sexual aspects of humans, although i am somewhat surprised that planned parenthood is involved, since its founder was a proponent of eugenics, wanting blacks, chinese and the irish to be sterilized to extinction.

and as has been said, when it comes to sex, many parents are neglectful, not telling their kids, and then punishing their kids when they do become pregnant. we cannot have it both ways.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 4, 2009)

Liability said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > I wish that *I* had been taught masturbation in school.
> ...




Hey, XO has worked very hard for that title..


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 4, 2009)

manifold said:


> And why was my Pelosi thread deleted yet this one is allowed to remain?
> 
> It's not like this one is ANY more credible.



Mani, that beastiality thread was much worse than this one.


----------



## vincubus (Aug 4, 2009)

manifold said:


> A show of hands please.
> 
> How many here have concluded the the claim in the OP is complete and total bullshit?
> 
> *raises hand*



i remember reading about masturbation being taught in schools as a potential. i just dont remember where. of couirse i understand how you would call BS, since i am not john makolvich


----------



## manifold (Aug 4, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > And why was my Pelosi thread deleted yet this one is allowed to remain?
> ...



I disagree.  At least that one was obviously satirical.  This one is a total lie, but crafted to sound believable.  IMO that's worse.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 4, 2009)

vincubus said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > A show of hands please.
> ...



Nor Simon Cowal ... however you spell the idiot's last name.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 4, 2009)

manifold said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...


I agree. btw, I think your thread got deleted because it was pointed out that people have been saying nasty things about Pelosi all along and she didn't quit in a snit like Palin did.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 4, 2009)

*If you have a question about moderator actions PM one. This line of debate does not belong on the open forums.*


----------



## manifold (Aug 4, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> *If you have a question about moderator actions PM one. This line of debate does not belong on the open forums.*



Done


----------



## Paulie (Aug 4, 2009)

Let's leave this matter to the PARENTS, please.

I appreciate the offer from the school, but we can teach or OWN children how to properly masturbate, thank you very much. 

We recommend to our kids that they practice at least an hour a night.  After homework is complete, of course.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 4, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Let's leave this matter to the PARENTS, please.
> 
> I appreciate the offer from the school, but we can teach or OWN children how to properly masturbate, thank you very much.
> 
> We recommend to our kids that they practice at least an hour a night.  After homework is complete, of course.



Okay ... *steps far away from Paulie* That is just as wrong ... what twisted minds we have here.


----------



## Paulie (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't like the public masturbation cirriculum.

We home-jerk our kids.  It's the only way to know they're getting the proper education.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 4, 2009)

manifold said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



waaa  waaaa Damn mani----you picking nits today too ???


----------



## Dreamy (Aug 4, 2009)

lol Crazy funny bunch here.


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 4, 2009)

Paulie said:


> I don't like the public masturbation cirriculum.
> 
> We home-jerk our kids.  It's the only way to know they're getting the proper education.



*ROFLMAO!!!*


----------



## manifold (Aug 4, 2009)

What's the big deal anyway?  They've been teaching mental masturbation for years.


----------



## BrokenAngel (Aug 4, 2009)

manifold said:


> What's the big deal anyway?  They've been teaching mental masturbation for years.



Yeah but usually that ends up with your child fiddling with his pen along the border of his homework.  You don't have a teacher telling him to warm a banana peel in the microwave for a few seconds, shalp it on his thingy and give that a whirl if he is having trouble with just his hand.  It just feels like a moral line is being crossed that really shouldn't be.  


Besides.. haven't there been enough teachers getting pregnant with their student's babies without sexualizing the teacher a bit more in the minds of those already horny adolescents?


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 4, 2009)

BrokenAngel said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > What's the big deal anyway?  They've been teaching mental masturbation for years.
> ...



Thanks for the tip.  I've always been just a rough old hands kind of guy.  Maybe they should have taight this stuff when I was in school.


----------



## BrokenAngel (Aug 4, 2009)

kwc57 said:


> BrokenAngel said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



If a female knows that trick and you don't you needed to experiment more.  Or you should watch the first season of the show Weeds.. there is a schpeel in that about tricks for masterbation given to the younger son by his uncle.  Apparently heating the banana peel up too much is a very very big no no


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 4, 2009)

BrokenAngel said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > BrokenAngel said:
> ...



Ah yes, I remember a friend sharing a video of the uncle talking to the nephew about the "jerk sock".


----------



## BrokenAngel (Aug 4, 2009)

kwc57 said:


> BrokenAngel said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Yeah.. had a boyfriend with that habit.  There was nothing worse then cleaning up his room and finding a sock that was petrified, and I mean basically a true solid, stuck to the top of his computer tower.  -Sighs-  The price you pay for loving gamers.. they love their pron..


----------



## Amanda (Aug 4, 2009)

The Illusion said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Like others, I was able to go to the site and read news without a problem. I also did a search on news articles for the past year containing the word "masturbation". None were found.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 4, 2009)

manifold said:


> A show of hands please.
> 
> How many here have concluded the the claim in the OP is complete and total bullshit?
> 
> *raises hand*



*raises hand*


----------



## Amanda (Aug 4, 2009)

vincubus said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > A show of hands please.
> ...



And how you sometimes sign your posts Jamie instead of Vinnie.


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 4, 2009)

BrokenAngel said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > What's the big deal anyway?  They've been teaching mental masturbation for years.
> ...



Good lord!  Any man who wants to keep a woman around knows to use a tissue and flush it.  It is the civilized thing to do.


----------



## Dreamy (Aug 4, 2009)

Where did everyone go? 

Nevahmind....I know.


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 4, 2009)

Dreamy said:


> Where did everyone go?
> 
> Nevahmind....I know.



Being the master of their domain!


----------



## random3434 (Aug 4, 2009)

kwc57 said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> > Where did everyone go?
> ...



Plus, you don't have to worry if some guy is 'sponge worthy' that  way.


----------



## Liability (Aug 4, 2009)

Those grade-schoolers are apparently true scholars.  

Their teachers say they are all coming along VERY well!


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Aug 4, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamy said:
> ...



An Elaine Benise fan I see.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Aug 4, 2009)

It shouldn't surprise anyone anymore, that the government donut factories (read: schools) are inept, controlled by an out of control government, who want nothing more than to pop out more donuts who preach how wonderful and necessary it is to lean on government. 

I realize the state has the constitutional right to decide such things. Just because something may be legal, doesn't necessarily make it wise or necessary. 

Why do people send their kids to the government donut factories and complain day after day?  Why not get your big people wannabes out of the government schools? Teach your kids yourselves.


----------



## vincubus (Aug 4, 2009)

BasicGreatGuy said:


> It shouldn't surprise anyone anymore, that the government donut factories (read: schools) are inept, controlled by an out of control government, who want nothing more than to pop out more donuts who preach how wonderful and necessary it is to lean on government.
> 
> I realize the state has the constitutional right to decide such things. Just because something may be legal, doesn't necessarily make it wise or necessary.
> 
> Why do people send their kids to the government donut factories and complain day after day?  Why not get your big people wannabes out of the government schools? Teach your kids yourselves.



i have homeschooled, and will again.

dont get me started on the public mis-education system


----------



## Amanda (Aug 4, 2009)

BasicGreatGuy said:


> It shouldn't surprise anyone anymore, that the government donut factories (read: schools) are inept, controlled by an out of control government, who want nothing more than to pop out more donuts who preach how wonderful and necessary it is to lean on government.
> 
> I realize the state has the constitutional right to decide such things. Just because something may be legal, doesn't necessarily make it wise or necessary.
> 
> Why do people send their kids to the government donut factories and complain day after day?  Why not get your big people wannabes out of the government schools? Teach your kids yourselves.



A - I don't think most people even realize that homeschooling is an option. B - Those that do are scared away from it by the stigma that many try to attach to it (some of it well earned... but I digress). C - Even those that want to may be unable to due to other constraints (single parent that has to work, etc.).

Personally, I will try to send my kids to a private school that I choose and approve of. I don't think I'm qualified to teach anyone anything, except maybe how to cook or shoot things, that's all I'm really good at.


----------

